# "Лазерный массаж" дисков



## Андрей из Москвы (24 Янв 2010)

Кто прокомментирует новый метод "Лазерный массаж" дисков? А может кто-то уже на себе испытал методику и поделится ощущениями?


----------



## AIR (24 Янв 2010)

Нормальный , обычный коммерческий проект из серии ,, не имеет аналогов в мире ,, . aiwan


----------



## Андрей из Москвы (24 Янв 2010)

AIR написал(а):


> Нормальный , обычный коммерческий проект из серии ,, не имеет аналогов в мире ,, . aiwan



А на мой взгляд не обычный и заслуживает внимания, страдающих протрузиями как я .


----------



## AIR (24 Янв 2010)

Пожалуйста , пожалуйста !! Я Вас не отговариваю , я совершенно не против !! :blush200:


----------



## nuwa (24 Янв 2010)

Андрей из Москвы написал(а):


> Кто прокомментирует новый метод "Лазерный массаж" дисков? А может кто-то уже на себе испытал методику и поделится ощущениями?


На сколько я поняла, Вы задаёте вопрос врачам и тем, кто уже знаком с этим методом. Тогда вопрос, зачем давать ссылки? И зачем спрашивать  совета, когда Вы уже решили, что эта "методика" полезна при Ваших заболеваниях?


----------



## Андрей из Москвы (25 Янв 2010)

nuwa написал(а):


> На сколько я поняла, Вы задаёте вопрос врачам и тем, кто уже знаком с этим методом. Тогда вопрос, зачем давать ссылки? И зачем спрашивать  совета, когда Вы уже решили, что эта "методика" полезна при Ваших заболеваниях?



Я извиняюсь, но как без ссылок можно точно объяснить какой именно метод я имею ввиду? А совета я спрашиваю у врачей и у тех, кто испытал на себе воздействие этого метода для того, чтобы или подтвердились мои ощущения в спасительности метода или развеялись, по-моему, тут всё максимально прозрачно и понятно. Но к сожалению пока вижу в ответах только сарказм и никакого конструктивизма. И подозреваю, что вот-вот буду обвинён в рекламе коммерческого проекта :cray:


----------



## AIR (25 Янв 2010)

Хотите конструктивизма - его есть у меня... Явно рекламный характер статьи с намёками ,,когда начинаются проблемы с позвоночником, то идут в спортзал или к мануальному терапевту с последующими осложнениями,, и ,,ежегодно человек с больным позвоночником тратит на лечение 120-150 тыс. рублей. ,,а здесь всего лишь за 15 тыс. руб вас одномоментно сделают здоровым.  Мне это чем-то сказку напоминает и не самую добрую..  О этом методе я услышал лет 6 назад. Пришла пациентка, есть такой тип ,,пальцы веером,, и говорит - мне сделали термодископластику (ну наверняка вы об этом методе и не слыхали) 3-го, 4-го и 5-го поясничных дисков. Они нагрелись до температуры 40 с чем-то градусов и регенерировались. Правда два регенерировались полностью, а вот третий только наполовину, из-за чего спина так сильно и болит. 
Ну, как говорится, посмотрел, а у неё выраженное напряжение мышц пояснично-крестцового отдела (и глубоких, и поверхностных). Ну как диски не грей - пока будет иметься выраженный мышечный спазм с перекосом - боль не уйдёт.. В процессе всегда заинтересованы не изолированно диски, а и межпозвонковые связки и мышцы и межпозвонковые суставы и многое другое... Конечно, на мой взгляд, методику применять можно в конкретных случаях для стимулирования процессов регенерации, но не с такой помпой и таким размахом... Удачи.


----------



## Андрей из Москвы (25 Янв 2010)

Спасибо за более менее конструктивный ответ  Два диска у пациентки восстановились- это уже большой плюс.Надеюсь после снятия мышечного спазма и 3-ий диск Вы сумели восстановить и боли ушли?

У неё протрузии или поерьёзнее проблемы были?


----------



## abelar (25 Янв 2010)

Андрей из Москвы написал(а):


> Два диска у пациентки восстановились-


"Диски" "восстановиться" не могут. Этого не может быть, потому что не может быть никогда. Это как девственность или доброе имя....
Если, конечно слово "восстановились" мы понимаем одинаково...
Лазер - усложненный вариант электрического фонарика...Наверное, в свое время на папуасов он произвел такое же мистически-сакрально-воссторженное отвсехболезненное впечатление.
В то время как теоретическая физика бьется насмерть над разгадкой корпускулярно - волновой теорией света, для основной (тупой) части человечества все уже абсолютно ясно...


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (25 Янв 2010)

Полностью согласен с мнением уважаемых коллег.


----------



## Андрей из Москвы (25 Янв 2010)

abelar написал(а):


> "Диски" "восстановиться" не могут.


Правильно я понимаю, что по большому счёту, в проблеме с протрузиями и грыжами в период ремиссии поможет только бережное отношение к себе, как к хрустальной вазе, массаж мышц спины и различные зарядки (физ. упражнения для позвоночника и спины)?

Владимир В., а с чем именно вы согласны?


----------



## nuwa (25 Янв 2010)

Андрей из Москвы написал(а):


> Владимир В., а с чем именно вы согласны?


Я думаю с этим:


AIR;48551]Нормальный  написал(а):


> Хотите конструктивизма - его есть у меня... Явно рекламный характер статьи   Мне это чем-то сказку напоминает и не самую добрую...





abelar написал(а):


> "Диски" "восстановиться" не могут. Этого не может быть, потому что не может быть никогда. Это как девственность или доброе имя....
> Если, конечно слово "восстановились" мы понимаем одинаково...


----------



## Андрей из Москвы (25 Янв 2010)

Спасибо, NUWA, а как вы думаете, с этим Владимир согласен , что по большому счёту, в проблеме с протрузиями и грыжами в период ремиссии поможет только бережное отношение к себе, как к хрустальной вазе, массаж мышц спины и различные зарядки (физ. упражнения для позвоночника и спины)?


----------



## nuwa (25 Янв 2010)

Вот тут обязательно появится Владимир В. и расскажет Вам о своём видение этого вопроса. (здорово я ушла от ответа, да?:p)

На самом деле, почитайте тему *План организации мероприятий по профилактике болей в спине*, ну и *Рекомендации*


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (25 Янв 2010)

"Имеющий уши да слышит!"


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Янв 2010)

Операция из разряда малоинвазивных, относиться не к лечебным, а к профилактическим. Цена от 15000 до 45000. Если материальные возможности позволяют, то надо делать. Правда и лазерная вапоризация стоит тех же денег, тогда уж лучше её сделать у неё есть оценённая эффективность в 60%

Только операция не отменяет правильного поведения.
Правильно - не значит ничего не делать (хрусталь), а значит, что надо делать правильно.
Положена вам поднимать по работе (грузчиком) 50 кг, поднимайте!
Только согните ноги и оденьте пояс.aiwan

Кстати, заметил, что после операции (любой) гораздо дольше помнят о правилах поведения, чем после консервативного лечения!


----------

